# Baling Tractor



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi, guys. New to the site. Question: Kubota m6040. Big enough to run a Massey 124 Baler? The real question, is anyone using these newer tractors with smaller stroke to run their balers. We are concerned about the constanting pounding from the plunger and the affect on the PTO and Engine. We bale about 4000 bales a year between straw and grass hay. Maybe 200 little alfalfa bales. Thanks.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

I wouldn't expect you to have any problems with the M6040 pulling a small square baler unless you get into pushing the hay through real fast. Then you might run out of power. There are numerous posts on here with discussions about running small square balers with compact tractors, so your 55HP unit should be no problem. Just for fun last summer, I put my 60 HP JD 2520 (the older row-crop model, not the newer model compact... I hate when they reuse model numbers) on our JD 336 baler and put up about 5 acres of 1st cutting timothy/alfalfa and didn't have any problems.

The only concern I might have is if you have any hills to contend with. When pulling a baler and a wagon (I'm assuming you will be pulling that too) around on hills, the weight of the tractor is important for maintaining control of the equipment. If you are on fairly flat ground, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

from one german farmer to another- get an old 60-65 hp tractor cheap to bale with. something like a JD3020 or something like that. Should be able to get one reasonable and it will save pounding on your compact. You still have that as a backup should your "old tractor" break down. You should be able to live with a tractor with4K hours on it without problems. What are you mowing with?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry, went to tractor house and obviously 3020s are collectors. Look for a JD2640. It is a great baling tractor and small discbine or haybine tractor.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

An M6040 is plenty fine for a MF124. I've run my little L5030 for 10's of thousands of bales on a JD336 pushing the baler hard. Almost 10 years doing this now with the Kubota. Ran a MF 224 for a short spell with it, also a MF228 but they went down the road that first year.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Do you own the 6040? If not how much more for 7040?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Welcome to HT!

As stated above you should be fine, if your pulling a wagon behind and have hills I would be carful. And or make sure you add some weight. Fill the tires and get some weight on the front. 
I've run quite a few bales with with a Kubota Mx5100 wagon in tow. I've had to be aware going up hills with a full load. 
You are on the money however that eventually you will want a larger piece of iron under you to deal with the plunger. Slowzuki pointed out a JD, Deadmoose pointed out the 7040. The 7040 is a very popular haying tractor.

Cheers,


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

We pull a steffen accumulator. Some hills but not mountains. I have older tractors that pull it fine but looking to get in a cab during the summer and in the winter. Sissy I know. Thanks guys.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Get your wife to run it in the summer and winter.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I use the M7040 baling with a JD 336, it hardly knows it's back there.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

German Farmer said:


> We pull a steffen accumulator. Some hills but not mountains. I have older tractors that pull it fine but looking to get in a cab during the summer and in the winter. Sissy I know. Thanks guys.


That is why my 2640 went down the road, did not have a cab and I got tired of the dust and heat when baling. best decision I ever made and having a radio that I can hear ain't all that bad either.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Hayman1 said:


> from one german farmer to another- get an old 60-65 hp tractor cheap to bale with. something like a JD3020 or something like that. Should be able to get one reasonable and it will save pounding on your compact. You still have that as a backup should your "old tractor" break down. You should be able to live with a tractor with4K hours on it without problems. What are you mowing with?


The 20-series JDs are good tractors, but they also had problems with the load shaft seals. If you get one that hasn't had the load shaft bushings and seals upgraded, then the rocking motion of the baler plunger can wear out the seals and you have a continuous leak of hydraulic fluid, even when the tractor isn't running. As Hayman1 pointed out, the 20-series are also becoming a collectors items.

If you are looking for a good cab on a tractor in the JD line, start with the 30-series and work your way from there. The 30-series is where they came out with the sound-guard cabs. The 20-series just had the add-on cabs that were not as good.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

sorry, missed the cab requirement on the tractor. If you want a cab baling tractor, I think the finest one ever made was a JD2755 2wd with 18-38 rears adn Hi-Low. Simple and geared right, and for German farmers, made in Manheim. What's better than that?


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

We pulled our 275nh and flat wagons with our IH 574mfwd (55hp) hills were no problem even with a full load. Having the rears loaded full helped only time we engaged the front end is when you hit a wet hole. Have used the Farmall 400 (45-50hp) as well but first gear is too fast. If using the 856 or 7405 you could tighten up the slip. clutch and really put the hay trough it without even working the tractor. Course thats when they actually built tractors out of something... I have heard kubota's have alot of power just not heavy enough to put it to the ground


----------

